# Hello from Florida Shark Hunters and the South Florida Sahrk Club



## team shark fever

2009 will be a year in which land based shark fishing will continue to grow and will gain the recognition it deserves thanks to the dilligent efforts of some very dedicated shark hunters throughout the entire state of Florida who are making historic catches such as a200813 foot tiger shark from a Ft Pierce beach ,a 2008- 13 foot Hammerhead caught from WestPalm beach,a 2008-12 ft 6 inch Tiger caught from Cape San Blas beach and now a 674 lb Mako shark caught from a Navarre beach.Many dedicated shark fisherman are making history and working hard on behalf of the sport and Florida's panhandle has some of the most impressive catches that are making headlines lately.I predict it's just a matter of time before the world record hammerhead falls to a land-based shark fisherman,,,,,,this might be the year.The current world record tiger shark of 1780 lbs by Walter Maxwell was caught from a South Carolina pier in 1964 and still stands as one of the most extraordinary catches of all time from shore or boat.Land-based catch and release shark tournaments hosted on the internet have becomepopular and will continue to shine a bright light on our efforts to promote the sport and gain respect.We now have dedicated writers,tournament organizers,film production crews and Lejendary fisherman working to promote and uphold our image as worthy big game hunters. Many dedicated shark hunters gladly pass along the knowledge they have gained from experimenting with different techniques and from them we all learn to get better at our sport. Our fishing articles on land-based and boat shark fishing will provide you with quality and precise information to help you become a more keen shark hunter. Our collection of shark fishing books and memorabilia is unsurpassed and will allow us share the exciting history of shark fishing with you not available anywhere else. We welcome any and all suggestions so that we continuously improve and adapt in order to provide you with the top notch shark fishing information you expect;we will always try andstay current and provideHow Towrite ups by some very good shark fishing legends.. Please tell your friends about our shark club and our efforts to unify the Florida land based shark fisherman.Join the Club and make shark fishing history.










SOUTH FLORIDA SHARK CLUB members landing and releasing a large Lemon shark on a Hollywood,Florida beach. 





































Spending time with friends and the kids on Anglins pier.2008









Fishing on the 7 mile bridge.









Getting ready to yak out a BIG BAIT.










JamesFuqua (Jimbo) and Gus Ward shark fishing on the Indian key bridge catwalk.Circa 1972 









Getting a shark bait ready on the Long Key bridge.









The way the Florida keys bridges (with catwalks) looked back in the 1970's









A side view of the Long key bridge.










Rene de Dios with a South Beach pier caught bull shark.Circa 1976.









A Long key bridge caught Mutton snapper with Luis Iglesias on the left and Daniel Fundora on the right.









West coast shark fishing.









Jimbo (James Fuqua)fights a bull shark on the seven mile bridge.2008










Rene de Dios with a 1975 Miami Herald black and white picture of one of his many South Beach pier caught Hammerhead sharks.










William Fundora (L) and Jimmy Fuqua (R) catching shark bait on the seven mile bridge.2008









Luis Iglesias,William Fundora and Rene de Dios with a 1984 South Beach pier caught hammerhead shark.









The old South Beach pier in the 1950's.









The 1989 University of MIami Shark research tournament 2nd place winner Will Fundora and crew with a 788 lb hammerhead shark.









Rene de Dios,Will Fundora and girlfriend next to the South beach pier-1982

Shark fishing has changed in many ways from the times when we first started. Our shark club has evolved with all the changes that sharks have been exposed to in the last 25 years. Shark populations have been diminished on a world wide scale by the over fishing of the commercial fishing fleets of the world. Our goal has shifted from just catching sharks, to catching and releasing and educating fisherman and the general public of the need to protect sharks to HELPsecure there survival. We no longer kill sharks indiscriminately like were the common practice in the shark fishing community in the past. We now are for the most part a catch and release minded club and would rather release a shark to fight another day unless it is going to be put on a grill or in a frying pan. Sharks need our protection and my goal as president of this shark club is to encourage every fisherman catching sharks to release them back to grow and perpetuate the species. The shark?s life cycle shows us that sharks take a long time to reach maturity before they are able to reproduce. In the United States laws have been implemented to protect sharks from over fishing but the Asiatic nations continue to decimate the species without regards for the future of these magnificent creatures. Thanks to the internet the sport of shark fishing is growing and will continue to grow. Here in Florida the state's population and the number of fisherman are also growing and that is inevitable. Thanks.....Will.









The self proclaimed "Shark Hunter"Australian Vic Hislop (with a 22 ft great white) He was made famous in the 1990's on the Discovery channel by catching some of the worlds biggest great white sharks off of Queensland South Australia fishing from an 18 foot catamaran style boat .









Walter Maxwell one of the all time greats in our sport with a big North Carolina Tiger shark.









Rene de Dios with his 14 foot hammerhead shark caught on the old South Beach pier.Circa 1974









The 2008 BIG HAMMER CHALLENGE SHARK TOURNAMENT winners Team Black Bart from West Palm Beach Florida.









Shark club president William Fundora with the 2008 Big Hammer Challenge prizes at Haulover Beach Park.









The North Carolina lejend Walter Maxwell fighting a big Tiger shark with his left handed Penn Senator 16/0.









Cameraman Jack Soler films for an upcoming episode of the TV fishing show "The Bite TV" and on the phone with Frank Mundus months before his death, the Paxton brothers (Sean and Brook) ,William Fundora, and Capt Kevin Pagan prepare for a May 2008 Boca Grande shark tournament on Florida's west coast.









World renowned and Miami resident shark expert Doctor Gordon Hubbell displays a huge set of Great White shark jaws ,one of many from his large collection.









The awards presentation of the Grande Bite First Annual Shark Tournament and cameraman Jack Soler films the event. 









Alfred Dean of Australia with one of his many Great White sharks caught during the 1960's


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

Man what a waste of meat and top predators! I know things were different back then but still. Not trying to start anything. I'm no tree hugger either but if you aint, respect it.


----------



## hard bottom

Surf Fisherman are the least of your worries if your concerned about killing big sharks. They have a right to catch and kill one shark if they want. I understand that the big sharks are hard to come by but its not because of surf fishing.


----------



## getbent

really cool old pics , and those are some big reels wow working those would wear you out forget the sharks


----------



## surfstryker

Wow, great pics. I hope to get a big un this year.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

I'm not worried obout surf fishermen cuz I'm one of them. I'm just sayin if you or someone else isn't gonna eat it, why kill it?


----------



## J.Sharit

Most of those pictures are old school and they just did'nt do catch and release in those days not on sharks anyway. Here's a monster to gawk at from the man himself Capt. Frank Mundas this bad boy knew how to catch the big boys.










Largest fish ever caught on a rod and reel IGFA would not recognize it because Frank was wishing around a dead whale. He was not using the whale meat as bait but they still would not give it to him.


----------



## Brant Peacher

Cool! Old pics like that are the best! Here are a few to add. All from Navarre beach...


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Those old pics are awesome.


----------



## team shark fever

Bumping up this post for those that enjoy looking at the old school land-based shark fishing pictures.


----------



## runningguy

Think of the fishery if they would of practiced catch and release.


----------



## J.Sharit

runningguy said:


> Think of the fishery if they would of practiced catch and release.


Wow ya think.... you could say the same for marlin, sailfish, tarpon, goliath grouper, redfish, etc etc etc...................

LBSF has a very rich heritage in our state and around the world. It's like all sportfishing in a transition period but unlike other fisheries the fishermen themselves are being proactive for the sake of the species and the sport.


----------



## Marine Scout

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

sick pics!!! i wish i had been around in those days


----------



## pendog66

amazing pictures, im ready to get out and catch some. CPR is the only way to go after the fight:thumbup:


----------

